# Which forms and how do I start driving?!



## Cookie146 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I hate to post AGAIN with this topic, but I have been reading for a couple of hours now and can't really pull a straight answer out of it all.

My visa is up for renewal at the end of March this year. I thought they had given me the wrong visa but after more research i think they have (miraculously) given me the right one, although this is still a problem.

I currently have a "visitor permit" stating that i am studying and residing with my life partner (i believe this is 11(6), unless i am mistaken). I have completed my studies and have a job offer from a family member, does this mean i need to fill out BI-1740 to change the conditions of my visa? Or do i need to reapply with BI-1738?

Also, have i missed anything from the following list? Last time we had numerous visits to HA in JHB CBD being told we "had stuff missing", although we couldnt get a straight answer to what we actually needed. This time i definitely want it to be ONE trip.

- completed BI-1740 or BI-1738 (whichever required)
- radiological report
- medical certificate
- SA and UK police clearance
- affidavit declaring continuance of spousal relationship
- ID copies of both including permit copy 
- passport photo (?)
- employment contract (no end date - thanks for the tip LegalMan)

Also, i have been informed that i can NOT get a learners license (more specifically, the road traffic act document needed for the learners license) if my visa has the word "visitor" on it. I have not got a drivers license as i have never needed one, but the past two years have been a nightmare! Is there any way around this? Or will they issue my new visa with a different "name"? 

Im hoping to get my application in within the next two weeks (police clearance from the UK will take 10 days), any help anyone can provide will be hugely appreciated. So sorry to start another thread on this topic!

Many thanks in advance and apologies for the lengthy post!
Kayleigh


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Ooooh you don't have a license! I'm not sure you can on a visitor's visa... Maybe legalman can shed better light...


----------

